# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Why doesn't anyone release a Linux that doesn't have shit for fonts

## Serkat

Seriously, this boggles the mind. Why do all the popular Linux distributions come with absolute SHIT for fonts? Why does my Google look like crap, why??? Why don't they release a version that comes with DECENT nice sharp fonts that look like Windows. Why don't they release an easy to install package that fixes this issue? All the important Windows fonts are freely available. I have neither the time nor the inclination to waste my time on something so essential to an OS.

If Windows came out with disastrous deficiencies like this, they would HAVE to fix it and they WOULD. Nobody would consider this blurry excuse for fonts acceptable and nobody would find it acceptable to be expected to fix something so essential themselves.

Also, why is there no option to change the scrolling speed of the mouse wheel in GNOME, but in KDE there is one? Again, this is ESSENTIAL. With shit like this missing Linux is nowhere near desktop-ready for my tastes.

Why can't I have rectangular windows and a simple grey/white/black/blue theme? I hate rounded windows.

Why do I have to molest the terminal to set up a standard PPPoE connection? Why are there dialogs for all sorts of unneeded features but no easy way to setup my INTERNET? WHYY????

I mean I like all the positive aspects of Linux as much as everybody else but if I have to spend hours digging through Google and molesting the terminal before everything is usable, I'd much rather just stick with Windows. It takes 10 minutes longer to install and it actually works.

----------


## Grod

omg but you forgot that windows sucks, lol

----------


## Tyler

No it doesnt.

----------


## Grod

Linux is the greatest operating system known to man and if you don't think so too your retarded.

----------


## Sornaensis

> Seriously, this boggles the mind. Why do all the popular Linux distributions come with absolute SHIT for fonts? Why does my Google look like crap, why??? Why don't they release a version that comes with DECENT nice sharp fonts that look like Windows. Why don't they release an easy to install package that fixes this issue? All the important Windows fonts are freely available. I have neither the time nor the inclination to waste my time on something so essential to an OS.
> 
> If Windows came out with disastrous deficiencies like this, they would HAVE to fix it and they WOULD. Nobody would consider this blurry excuse for fonts acceptable and nobody would find it acceptable to be expected to fix something so essential themselves.
> 
> Also, why is there no option to change the scrolling speed of the mouse wheel in GNOME, but in KDE there is one? Again, this is ESSENTIAL. With shit like this missing Linux is nowhere near desktop-ready for my tastes.
> 
> Why can't I have rectangular windows and a simple grey/white/black/blue theme? I hate rounded windows.
> 
> Why do I have to molest the terminal to set up a standard PPPoE connection? Why are there dialogs for all sorts of unneeded features but no easy way to setup my INTERNET? WHYY????
> ...



Ubuntu has all of the default Microsoft Fonts that I think you're talking about.

Just use this in the Terminal: 


```
$sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
```


and then either log out or reload the cache.

----------


## Tyler

@ Grod : watch who you call retarded. I've never tried Linux, but i have windows and it works fine.

----------


## Grod

windows is really gay.

----------


## Sornaensis

> windows is really gay.



+ 100

----------


## Tyler

How so?

----------


## Grod

its just really stupid and its not linux so

----------


## Tyler

Is that the kind of reasoning you always use?

----------


## Ynot

and grod has been possessed....

if you have an LCD, enable sub-pixel smoothing
CRT naturally bleeds sharp edges, while lcd's don't
so fonts can look jagged
sub-pixel smooting will fill out the lines, making them less jagged
(it's the font equivalent of anti-aliasing)

----------


## Wavefunction

::chuckle::

----------


## Grod

you guys like winDUMB

----------


## Tyler

You still havent answered my question Grod

----------


## Grod

facepalm.jpg

----------


## Serkat

1. You guys don't get it. What kind of operating system is it that requires me to adjust all kinds of stuff only to make it not look like AIDS. Windows and Mac look fine out of the box, they don't even require this stupid font smoothing dialog, it just WORKS.

2. I tried all that, it makes no difference. You actually have to change all kinds of other things, like go into xconf and set the DPI manually by dividing your pixel-count by 25.4 or something stupid like that. X11 is basically a log of shit when it comes to font rendering. Yeah, the Windows fonts got installed and worked but they still look like shit. This is shit. Also, the fonts don't show up the same way as in Windows, especially when they're small. Windows font rendering is superior.

3. The point is: I generally like Linux but why do they have to fuck it up with things like this? It installs fine, it's fast. I'd love to use it on a sub-notebook but not with all these nonsensical issues.

----------


## Ynot

Fableflame
look back over Grod's previous posts (Tech forum, mostly)

there was an abrupt change about 3 months ago
Why? I don't know
maybe he had a head injury

----------


## Grod

I'm joking Ynot



mostly

----------


## Sornaensis

> 1. You guys don't get it. What kind of operating system is it that requires me to adjust all kinds of stuff only to make it not look like AIDS. Windows and Mac look fine out of the box, they don't even require this stupid font smoothing dialog, it just WORKS.
> 
> 2. I tried all that, it makes no difference. You actually have to change all kinds of other things, like go into xconf and set the DPI manually by dividing your pixel-count by 25.4 or something stupid like that. X11 is basically a log of shit when it comes to font rendering. Yeah, the Windows fonts got installed and worked but they still look like shit. This is shit. Also, the fonts don't show up the same way as in Windows, especially when they're small. Windows font rendering is superior.



Fonts look fine if not better on my Ubuntu box... At least the .ttf I created does.  ::|:

----------


## Ynot

> I'm joking Ynot



yes, and I was joking about the head injury




mostly

----------


## Serkat

> Fonts look fine if not better on my Ubuntu box... At least the .ttf I created does.



Well, on mine they look like someone sat on it. The same problem I had with a CRT as well. And other people as well. I already tried Debian, Ubuntu and SuSe where I had Debian for some weeks and just couldn't handle the dickload of font-crapiness that I had to put up with. I basically loved Ubuntu and how the installer let me set up a virtual partition but it doesn't let me adjust mouse scrolling speed in GNOME. WHY???? THATS RETARDED. That's on top of the fonts.

----------


## Sornaensis

Well then get KDE.

----------


## Serkat

Fonts don't look any better in KDE.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sornaensis

I was talking aobut adjusting your mouse speed.

And fonts work just fine for me. Maybe you and your friends own retarded computers.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

HA.

----------


## arby

Fonts look like shit? They've looked fine in my past experiences. After video card drivers were installed, of course. I'm going to hope you did that.

Anyhow, install a fresh version of windows. (Not the manufacturer's restore disks but a bare naked install like you did with Linux.) In comparison, 'nix is a walk in the park.

----------


## Serkat

> Fonts look like shit? They've looked fine in my past experiences. After video card drivers were installed, of course. I'm going to hope you did that.
> 
> Anyhow, install a fresh version of windows. (Not the manufacturer's restore disks but a bare naked install like you did with Linux.) In comparison, 'nix is a walk in the park.



I use an nLited Windows. Considering I don't have to worry about stupid shit like fonts or molest the terminal to setup a PPPoE connection, I find Windows easier to install.

----------


## Ynot

Fonts are subjective, and to some extent dependant on your screen type
just pick one you like

PPPoE should be handled by a router (via it's web interface) not your OS
it sounds like you're doing it wrong

you *can* set your machine up to act as a router / firewall to other machines
but for a home setup with modest need for fine control, I wouldn't advise it
plus your machine will need to be on 24/7.
use a router, that's what they're designed for.

mouse wheel scrolling is *sort of* a known issue in gnome
there's no way to say "one wheel scroll = move 3 lines of text" like you can in Windows

you can do this in KDE, but not gnome
now, rightly or wrongly, it's not considered important to the gnome people

But consider who you're looking at
developers who spend a large amount of time looking at multiple, often large, text files at the same time and need to flick about the page.
and they don't think it's that important

The scroll wheel is good for quick flicking around a small area of text
but for reading a page top to bottom, it's not that good
use page-up & page-down, again, it's what they're designed for

----------


## Identity X

TBH the best thing in Ubuntu is the FreeSans font. Makes the web look lully.

----------

